# Favorite Quotes?



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Are there quotes that have been said that you really like and try to follow it well? 
Here's one I really like. 

*"The darkest nights produce the brightest stars."* 

I like it alot, when I'm really sad, I try and think about this and it makes me feel better. 

Share some inspirational quotes here! They may even provide encouragement for fellow members as well. 

You can add a quote from literally anything, like a song, show, dream, video game... you can even make your own if you want.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 17, 2017)

"Everything happens for a reason"

I like it because when something bad happens to me, I think of that and it makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 17, 2017)

"Laughter is timeless, imagination has no age limit, and dreams are forever."
-Walt Disney

"A single dream is more powerful than a thousand realities."
-J.R.R. Tolkein 

lots, lots more. I'll edit later


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 17, 2017)

> ?Nobody really cares if you're miserable, so you might as well be happy.?
> 
> ― Cynthia Nelms



It's mean but I really like it a lot.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 17, 2017)

"You cheated on me? When I specifically asked you not to?" - Michael Scott

Haha but seriously, there are some many good quotes ! ^^


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 17, 2017)

"We do not stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing."


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

"If there was ever a time and place to shut up, now would be the time, in fact every time would be the time." ~ Me.

This is my daily thought.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 17, 2017)

ok not a quote i'm not much of a quote person but i love this poem by martin niem?ller, i think it's especially important in society now

"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me."

idk i just find it so powerful

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh for some background it was written by a man who supported adolf hitler but came to oppose him later


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

"If you can't take a joke, then how can you take yourself seriously?"


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2017)

"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid."

Not sure who said it, but I've always loved it.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 17, 2017)

This is a movie quote by the way - "You don't understand! I coulda had class. I coulda been a contender. I could've been somebody, instead of a bum, which is what I am."


----------



## bonucci (Jun 18, 2017)

My favorite quote is the one on my signature! It's from Heroes of Olympus and the backstory of it makes me super emo.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2017)

_"Fall down seven times, stand up eight."_ - Japanese proverb. 

_"If you think God's there, He is. If you don't, He isn't. And if that's what God's like, I wouldn't worry about it."_ - from the novel _Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 18, 2017)

“For what it's worth... it's never too late, or in my case too early, to be whoever you want to be. There's no time limit. Start whenever you want. You can change or stay the same. There are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you've never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of, and if you find that you're not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again.” - The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2009)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2017)

Those who matter don't mind and those who mind don't matter.

Kind of a way to say don't care what other people might think, it's the opinions of those who you care about that have any weight.


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2017)

"Never set high standards for anyone, you will only be let down".


----------



## Aniko (Jun 18, 2017)

"Les jaloux sont des incapables, c'est bien connu, et des peureux, par-dessus le march?" (Rejean Ducharme)
(rough translation: Jealous/envious people are incompetent, it's well known, and coward on top of that) 



?Early success is a terrible teacher. You're essentially being rewarded for a lack of preparation, so when you find yourself in a situation where you must prepare, you can't do it. You don't know how.? (Chris Hatfield)



?Even a stopped clock is right twice a day"



"They always say time changes things, but you actually have to change them yourself." (Andy Warhol)



"All men's miseries derive from not being able to sit in a quiet room alone." (Blaise Pascal)



"Genius lives only one storey above madness" (Schopenhauer)



"You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed." (Little Prince)​

Too many...


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

i'm pretty much a quote person and i love quotes, but the one that comes to mind whenever someone asks me this is:

''Everything will be okay in the end if it's not okay, then its not the end.'' idk what this means completely, but the promise of it being okay in the end gives me hope that everything _will_ be okay. and well if it's not, then it's not the end. this quote is the one that's resonated with me the most, even though it's so simple.  

quotes help me through times where i'm feeling lost and need inspiration tbh, which is why i tend to use them a lot myself when somebody's feeling down. they help me to give the best advice  that i can too.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 18, 2017)

"Politics in this country - take it from me - is on the verge of becoming another form of athletic competition or sporting match. We all better do something to make this system work or we're all going to be soon rephrasing Jefferson to say: "I tremble for my country when I think we may, in fact, get the kind of leaders we deserve."

-Gary Hart 1987


----------



## Chicha (Jun 18, 2017)

"All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better." -Ralph Waldo Emerson

"A lot of what is most beautiful about the world arises from struggle." -Malcolm Gladwell

"Love yourself. It is important to stay positive because beauty comes from the inside out." -Jenn Proske

"Cutting people out of your life doesn't mean you hate them, it simply means you respect yourself. Not everyone is meant to stay." -Unknown

"In Japan, broken objects are often required with gold. The flaw is seen as a unique piece of the object's history, which adds to its beauty. Consider this when you feel broken." -Unknown

"It's that heart of gold, & stardust soul that make you beautiful." -R.M. Broderick

"Don't wait for someone to bring you flowers. Plant your own garden and decorate your own soul." -Unknown


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2017)

"Do you ever feel like a plastic bag, drifting through the wind, wanting to start again?"
- Jesus


----------



## Licorice (Jun 19, 2017)

"I would enter your sleep if I could, and guard you there, and slay the thing that hounds you, as I would if it had the courage to face me in fair daylight. But I cannot come in unless you dream of me." - The Last Unicorn (the book)


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

Jake said:


> "Do you ever feel like a plastic bag, drifting through the wind, wanting to start again?"
> - Jesus



Who knew Katy Perry was Jesus?


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

Never use negativity and violence for past vendettas


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Who knew Katy Perry was Jesus?
> 
> View attachment 201497



I mean, I'm pretty sure Jesus said it first, I remember reading it in the bible.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 19, 2017)

Jake said:


> I mean, I'm pretty sure Jesus said it first, I remember reading it in the bible.



Yeah it was right before the part where he said "make them go AHH AHH AHHHH" -Jesus


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

"Nothing great was ever achieved without enthusiasm" - Ralph Waldo Emerson

Some good words to live by right here!


----------



## Relly (Jun 19, 2017)

"A nation's greatness is measured by how it treats its weakest members." 
~ Mahatma Ghandi

"Let's defend the principle of a society that cares for everyone and everyone cares for everyone else."
~ Jeremy Corbyn

"It really is the most poetic thing I know about physics: you are all stardust"
~ Lawrence Krauss 
(That one is on my cover photo on facebook) 

"We are the cosmos made conscious and life is the means by which the universe understands itself"
~ Brian Cox

"We are all connected; To each other, biologically. To the earth, chemically. To the rest of the universe atomically."
~ Neil deGrasse Tyson 

"Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so."
~ Douglas Adams

"You must write from life from the depths of your soul" 
~ Friedrich Bhaer (Little women ♥)

"Rosie get off your desk and please put your beard away" 
~ Louise Rennison (The Georgia Nicholson Stories I used to love as a teen)

And just because...

"Bad times are just times that are bad"
~ Katrina


----------



## phietle (Jun 19, 2017)

'If it hurts none, do as you will'


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2017)

Take the road less traveled. It's never busy.


----------



## racatl (Jun 19, 2017)

I have two favorite quotes from one of my favorite series, The Foxhole Court:

_It sounded like a dream; it tasted like damnation._

_Fight because you don't know how to die quietly. Win because you don't know how to lose._


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's another quote I like alot!

*The first step is always the hardest.*

Nice to see it included as Fauna's Pic Quote too.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 20, 2017)

"Most of the problems in life are because of two reasons, we act without thinking or we keep thinking without acting." - my fav anime


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 20, 2017)

omg I have a bunch of sticky notes on my laptop with my fave quotes, but I guess I'll share my favorites

_



			I no longer believed in the idea of soul mates, or love at first sight. But I was beginning to believe that a very few times in your life, if you were lucky, you might meet someone who was exactly right for you. Not because s/he was perfect, or because you were, but because your combined flaws were arranged in a way that allowed two separate beings to hinge together.

― Lisa Kleypas, Blue-Eyed Devil
		
Click to expand...

_
Idk I never looked at this from a romantic standpoint. It's like, there's this amazing feeling when you genuinely love someone and they love you back, you know? Could be a family, friend, etc. etc. and this just stood out to me bc it's true; putting aside flaws and loving someone for who they really are just makes me feel happy. c:

_



			Nothing worth having comes easy.
		
Click to expand...

_
In times when I get extremely stressed with extra-curricular work or majors (and I do want to get into medicine someday), I just remember this line and think that all my hard work are put into a greater something. It'll all pay off in the end, and I know I'm happy with what I'm doing and where I'm heading.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 21, 2017)

"Would I rather be feared or loved? Easy, both. I want people to be afraid of how much they love me."


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

"I'd woken up early, and I took a long time getting ready to exist"

From _The Book of Disquiet_ by Fernando Pessoa(or, Bernardo Soares, one of his many heteronyms). I could probably quote the whole book here if I could, it has quite a lot of "wisdoms" I find accurate.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jun 21, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> "Most of the problems in life are because of two reasons, we act without thinking or we keep thinking without acting." - my fav anime



I like this one alot ☺


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 21, 2017)

"nothing is either good nor bad but thinking makes it so." Hamlet

IDK it makes me feel better when I feel like everything is bad because I psych myself out


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

"Hey. It's okay to laugh at something you don't agree with. It's called 'sophistication.'"

This generation needs to hear this quote lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ArtsyDreamer said:


> "We do not stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing."



There's a place near my town where the walls and flooring are made of trampolines, and they have that quote painted on one of the walls. I've always loved it. It gives me chills every time I hear it.


----------



## hamster (Jun 22, 2017)

"Most Trees Are Blue."


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> "Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid."
> 
> Not sure who said it, but I've always loved it.



I think it was Dr. Suess or Albert Einstein, I get them mixed up.

87% sure it was Dr. Suess


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 22, 2017)

"Not _this_ little black duck!"-Daffy Duck  I don't know why, it's like my rally.
"I shall go down in history as the man who opened the door!"- Leonardo Da Vinci -Ever After
"Comparison is the Thief of joy." Teddy Roosevelt
"You are ALWAYS responsible for how you act, no matter how you feel." -idk
"Do what's right, not what's easy." -idk
"Just because you make your own decisions, doesn't mean you're the only one that lives with the consequences." -idk
"I'd rather be honest than impressive"
"A lack of boundaries invites a lack of respect."
"The only thing that makes life unfair, is the fantasy that is should be."
" Don't hit at all, if it is honorably possibly to avoid hitting, but never hit soft." Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Esphas (Jun 22, 2017)

"Meatball. Meatball. Spaghetti underneath. Ravioli. Ravioli. Great Barrier Reef!"


----------



## Tao (Jun 22, 2017)

"Make her docile like a winter catfish!"


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 4, 2017)

"I wish flowers could give me their beauty tips!" -Maddie


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

_"Nothing is Original."_


----------



## Weiland (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't really have a favourite, deep quote but I do like Billy Loomis's quote from Scream. It goes something like this, "_Movies don't create psychos, they make psychos more creative!_"


----------



## Soigne (Jul 4, 2017)

?It wasn't only wickedness and scheming that made people unhappy, it was confusion and misunderstanding; above all, it was the failure to grasp the simple truth that other people are as real as you.? - Ian McEwan


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

Bump.

Heh this a quote from a game called Kingdom Hearts and I think it's pretty great.

*"That's not true! The heart may be weak, and sometimes it may even give in. But I learned that deep down, there's a light that never goes out!"*


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 11, 2017)

"Art is LIFE!!!"

- My art teacher is the best person ever omg.


----------



## BeckyCollins (Jul 12, 2017)

My sister is fond of literature, besides studying in college she works in one company. You can buy research papers from her. So, sometimes I take to read her interesting books. For example, I remember the one quote "?If you want to know what a man's like, take a good look at how he treats his inferiors, not his equals.? ― J.K. Rowling, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire"


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

"Summer Rain, you can never predict it."
"The light doesn't get any greener, Double D."
"What happened to the stairs!?"


----------



## lumenue (Jul 12, 2017)

“Play the game, but don’t believe in it – that much you owe yourself … Play the game, but raise the ante, my boy. Learn how it operates, learn how you operate.”  - From my favorite book of all time, Invisible Man.  Such a great read and absolutely FULL of great quotes.


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 17, 2017)

Bowie said:


> "Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid."
> 
> Not sure who said it, but I've always loved it.



pretty sure it was albert einstein. i love that one too. ^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2017)

Anything by Groucho Marx.

I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it.

I, not events, have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn't arrived yet. I have just one day, today, and I'm going to be happy in it.

A child of five would understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.

And Winston Churchill "If you're going through hell... keep going!"


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 17, 2017)

here!  :

"for love casts out fear, and gratitude can conquer pride" - louisa may alcott, little women (p 67)

"make each day useful and pleasant, and prove that you understand the worth of time by employing it well. then youth will be delightful, old age will bring few regrets, and life will become a beautiful success" - louisa may alcott, little women (p 121)

"sometimes, said pooh, the smallest things take up the most room in your heart" - a.a. milne, winnie the pooh

"how lucky i am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard" - a.a. milne, winnie the pooh

"if you have good thoughts they will shine out of your face like sunbeams and you will always look lovely" - roald dahl, the twits

"unless someone like you cares an awful lot, nothing is going to get better. it's not." - dr. seuss (theodore giesel), the lorax


----------



## Bowie (Jul 17, 2017)

ponyotheorange said:


> pretty sure it was albert einstein. i love that one too. ^^



It wasn't, actually. At least, no evidence has been found that he ever said it. It's just a myth.

I'm totally fine with not knowing who really said it, though. Makes it that much more special.


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 17, 2017)

- "New beginnings are often disguised as painful endings." - Lao Tzu

- "You have to be odd to be number one." - Dr. Seuss

- "Oh, yes, the past can hurt. But the way I see it, you can either run from it or learn from it." - Rafiki

- "Humble, with a little bit of Kanye." - unknown

- "One day or day one. You decide."- unknown


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 18, 2017)

Women remember the men who made them laugh, men remember the women who made them cry.
        - Henri de Regnier


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

"If it harms none, do as you will."

Lately, I've been experimenting with my religion, and I discovered that I'm a christian wiccan. I know a ton about Christianity already (it's pretty simple, just praise god and stuff), so I've been spending my time researching wicca. The quote "If it harms none, do as you will." is basically the key wiccan quote, and it explains the general principles of what it means to be a wiccan, and it just helps me find comfort in making my own "odd" choices without fearing rejection and stuff like that


----------



## Greys0n (Jul 21, 2017)

*"I am part of that power which eternally wills evil and eternally works good.?* ― Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 21, 2017)

"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few." Some consider it a silly Star Trek quote, but what is says is true.


----------



## Flare (Jul 23, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Anactoria (Jul 24, 2017)

"Not all who wander are lost" - I'm sure it's from Tolkien, not sure where precisely...


----------



## Skyma125 (Jul 27, 2017)

Martin Luther King's "I have a dream" speexh


----------



## jeroldwinslow (Jul 31, 2017)

If you are students and looking for assignment helper who are offer service in your budget so you have to avail help from "Students Assignment Help" in any subject assignments contact to our expert writers on "StudentsAssignmentHelp.com" at very moderate rate.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Frodo : I can't do this, Sam.

Sam : I know.
It's all wrong
By rights we shouldn't even be here.
But we are.
It's like in the great stories Mr. Frodo.
The ones that really mattered.
Full of darkness and danger they were,
and sometimes you didn't want to know the end.
Because how could the end be happy.
How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad happened.
But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow.
Even darkness must pass.
A new day will come.
And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer.
Those were the stories that stayed with you.
That meant something.
Even if you were too small to understand why.
But I think, Mr. Frodo, I do understand.
I know now.
Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back only they didn’t.
Because they were holding on to something.

Frodo : What are we holding on to, Sam?

Sam : That there’s some good in this world, Mr. Frodo. And it’s worth fighting for.


~Sam's speech from Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers~


----------



## Hiellyaf (Oct 7, 2017)

?Who needs sports stardom when you can shoot fireballs from your fingertips?? ― Ethan Gilsdorf
?Love all, trust a few, do wrong to none.? ― William Shakespeare


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Life's a ******, then you die.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 7, 2017)

"Sorrow may close the chapter, but the story will end with laughter"
-Jason Gray


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

"You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think," said Christopher Robin to Pooh.

Piglet: “How do you spell love?”
Pooh: “You don’t spell it, you feel it.”

“The things that make me different are the things that make me.” - I actually want this as a tattoo

“Sometimes the smallest things take the most room in your heart.”

“I think we dream so we don’t have to be apart so long. If we’re in each other’s dreams we can be together all the time.”

“Love is taking a few steps backward maybe even more… to give way to the happiness of the person you love.”

“Weeds are flowers, too, once you get to know them.”

No wonder both kids and adults love Winnie The Pooh with such inspirational quotes.


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2017)

Being alive is pretty much a constant stream of embarrassment.

Everything that lives is designed to end. We are perpetually trapped in a never-ending spiral of life and death. Is this a curse? Or some kind of punishment? (However...life is all about the struggle within this cycle. That is what "we" believe.)

A future is not given to you. It is something you must take for yourself.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 8, 2017)

"She smells like lemongrass and sleep"
(to anyone who knows this song i was tempted to quote it all)


----------



## pizzapie44 (Oct 8, 2017)

"hey guys" -pizzapie44


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2017)

"There is no quiet anymore. There is only Doc McStuffins." - Parks and Recreation


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a lot of favorite quotes, but I suppose my #1 favorite is:
*"The expert in anything was once a beginner."*


----------



## satine (Oct 10, 2017)

“And as I sat there brooding on the old, unknown world, I thought of Gatsby’s wonder when he first picked out the green light at the end of Daisy’s dock. He had come a long way to this blue lawn, and his dream must have seemed so close that he could hardly fail to grasp it. He did not know that it was already behind him, somewhere back in that vast obscurity beyond the city, where the dark fields of the republic rolled on under the night.

“Gatsby believed in the green light, the orgastic future that year by year recedes before us. It eluded us then, but that’s no matter—tomorrow we will run faster, stretch our arms further . . . And one fine morning—

“So we beat on, boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past.”

- F. Scott Fitzgerald, _The Great Gatsby._ I don't know what it is about it, but it always gives me the chills to read it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2017)

One quote I read in 6th grade that always stuck with me was:



> The expert in anything was once a beginner



I live by this quote now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



riversong110 said:


> I have a lot of favorite quotes, but I suppose my #1 favorite is:
> *"The expert in anything was once a beginner."*



Oh boy

great minds think alike


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Mar 21, 2018)

"The FitnessGram? Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start."
- Jesus


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2018)

"If I'm kind to everyone I meet in life, I'll die without regrets."

_-The avatar/playable character in Fire Emblem Fates_


----------



## Assas1n (Mar 23, 2018)

“We teach girls to shrink themselves, to make themselves smaller. We say to girls, you can have ambition, but not too much. You should aim to be successful, but not too successful. Otherwise, you would threaten the man. Because I am female, I am expected to aspire to marriage. I am expected to make my life choices always keeping in mind that marriage is the most important. Now marriage can be a source of joy and love and mutual support but why do we teach girls to aspire to marriage and we don’t teach boys the same? We raise girls to see each other as competitors not for jobs or accomplishments, which I think can be a good thing, but for the attention of men. We teach girls that they cannot be sexual beings in the way that boys are.”
                                                                                                        ― Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, We Should All Be Feminists


----------



## Nenya (Mar 23, 2018)

"I Hope You Dance" Gladys Knight Lyrics

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder
You get your fill to eat
But always keep that hunger
May you never take one single breath for granted
God forbid love ever leave you empty-handed

I hope you still feel small
When you stand by the ocean
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens
Promise me you’ll give faith a fighting chance
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance
I hope you dance
I hope you dance

I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance
Never settle for the path of least resistance
Living might mean taking chances
But they’re worth taking
Lovin’ might be a mistake
But it’s worth making

Don’t let some hell bent heart
Leave you bitter
When you come close to selling out
Reconsider
Give the heavens above
More than just a passing glance
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance
I hope you dance

(Time is a real and constant motion always)
I hope you dance
(Rolling us along)
I hope you dance
(Tell me who)
I hope you dance
(Wants to look back on their youth and wonder)
(Where those years have gone)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll be posting several quotes here.
To start out with the actor I'm obsessed with:
"Privacy is not something that I'm merely entitled to, it's an absolute prerequisite."
- Marlon Brando
Here are some others:
"Yesterday is not ours to recover, but tomorrow is ours to win or lose."
- Lyndon B. Johnson (the president I'm distantly related to!)
"Like music and art, love of nature is a common language that can transcend political or social boundaries."
- Jimmy Carter
"There's not a liberal America and a conservative America - there's the United States of America."
- Barack Obama
"I can accept failure, everyone fails at something. But I can't accept not trying."
- Michael Jordan
"I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not."
- Kurt Cobain
"Be thankful for what you have; you'll end up having more. If you concentrate on what you don't have, you will never, ever have enough."
- Oprah Winfrey
I can definitely post some more if y'all want!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2018)

More quotes

"I make my own fate!"

-_The avatar/playable character in Fire Emblem Fates_

"Life is an Anime, baby."

-_Just something I thought of_

"Everyone has their own ideas about what's important in life."

-_From a character in HunterxHunter_

"I just realized it doesn't matter whether I'm alive or dead.  Either way I'm still pretty dandy, baby."

-_Space Dandy_

"Real strength doesn't come from winning or losing.  Real strength comes from within."

-_Something I thought of_

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are small matters when compared with what lies within us."

_-Martial Arts quote, edited a little_

"Anyone is capable of great good or great evil."

_-Avatar Aang in Avatar: The Last Airbender_

"The ultimate test of courage is to bear defeat without losing heart."

_-Martial Arts quote_

"Treat others how you would treat yourself.  Respect for others guides our manners.  Respect for ourselves guides our morals."

_-Martial Arts quote_

"Can't say I feel good about deceiving these kids."

_-Dickson in Xenoblade Chronicles_

"I'LL KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!"

_-Shulk in Xenoblade Chronicles_

"With great power, comes great responsibility."

_-Spiderman_


----------



## SockHead (Mar 24, 2018)

"At this point I want the mods to ban me. Get me off this literal hell." -TBT member Alien.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

SockHead said:


> "At this point I want the mods to ban me. Get me off this literal hell." -TBT member Alien.



I literally had just read that on that disastrous thread. If it's that big of a deal, why not just log out and not come back?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 24, 2018)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> "We do not stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing."



In a similar vein, I've always enjoyed C.S. Lewis's ?When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.?


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 11, 2018)

"First, do no harm." -Hippcrates


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 11, 2018)

_At age 6 I was born without a face
    - Arin Hanson_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

“I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are.” -Mewtwo, "First Pokemon Movie"

"Goodbye everyone.  I'll remember you all in therapy.  -Plankton, "SpongeBob"

"I knew I shouldn't have gotten out of bed today."  -Squidward, "SpongeBob"

"Sure, my waist is bigger, but that just means more bullets for my ammo belt."  -Jake's Mom, "Adventure Time"

"Sometimes it's better to take what's given to you."  -Sans, "Undertale"

"Some people are worth melting for." -Olaf, "Frozen"

"If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess." -Maui, "Moana"


----------



## kuroichigo (Apr 19, 2018)

"May those who accept their fate be granted _happiness_; may those who defy their fate be granted _glory_." - Edel, "Princess Tutu"


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 27, 2018)

Do lyrics count?

'Hard working makes the man' - Fat Freddy


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2018)

KnoxUK said:


> Do lyrics count?
> 
> 'Hard working makes the man' - Fat Freddy



Yep they count.  It can be a small statement from literally anything tbh. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna add some more quotes here. 

*Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.*

*Good friends are like stars. Even if you don't see them, you know they'll always be there.*

*No one can change a person, but a person can be the reason someone changes.*

*From a small seed can a mighty trunk grow.*

*Beauty is the light in your heart.*


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2018)

_"Those that think they are strong are weak.  Those that thing they are weak are strong.  In the end, the greatest determination of overall physical and mental power comes from within.  A bond that cannot be broken between soul, heart, body, and mind.  When one has all four of those things in sync, it is impossible to defeat them."_

-Quote by myself


----------



## Darby (May 1, 2018)

“If you think you’re free, there’s no escape possible.” I’ve no idea who said it or even remember where I first read it but I do know that I liked it enough to scroll as a screen saver at an old job I had... I switched it around with “I’d rather be getting a massage “ and the “It’s five o’clock somewhere” so I didn’t get too stale.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 1, 2018)

_You might know everything I'm going to do, but that's not going to help you, since *I* know everything *YOU'RE* going to do! Strange, isn't it?_

~Sonic from the OVA


----------

